# Mutter hat ein Problem



## TigerLou (28 Dezember 2008)

Morgen.

Meine Mutter hat von einem Freund eine Nummer bekommen von einem alten Bekannten. Sie hat natürlich direkt eine SMS hingeschickt wie es denn ging, etc.
Und dann kam eine SMS zurück, die ich einfach mal zitiere.:



> Willkommen beim SMS-Mehrwertdienst der Media Service! Es entstehen Kosten von 1,99/SM zzgl. T-Mobile Transportleistung von 0,12/SMS
> Absender: 88773



Jetzt schiebt die Mutter Stress ohne Ende und ich kenne mich da nicht aus.
Es kam auch noch eine SMS von dem Absender, obwohl meine Mutter nicht weiter drauf eingegangen ist und da stand dann wieder, dass der Spaß 2 Euro + T-Mobile Leistungen kostet.

Stimmt das, oder muss meine Mutter jetzt irgendwas 'kündigen' oder ähnliches? 

Gruß
der Lou


----------



## TigerLou (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*

Nanu, kann ich meinen Startbeitrag nicht editieren?

Also, hab mich umgesehen und es handelt sich wohl um diese Firma



> Carmunity.com GmbH
> Mary-Astell-Str. 2
> 28359 Bremen
> Nummer: 0421-6265200
> ...


Die letzte Nummer ist die Angesprochene.


----------



## TigerLou (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*

Kommt hier nichts mehr?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*



TigerLou schrieb:


> Kommt hier nichts mehr?


Kategorie:SMS-Spam - Antispam.de


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*

genau die gleiche ..... kam vor 10 min bei mir auch an!
weiß auch nicht was ich da jetzt machen soll!

keiner nen plan von???


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*

Abwarten?

Mal sehen, was passiert? Ob jemand Geld will? Wer? Wieviel? Wann?


Oder Glaskugel polieren und in die Zukunft schauen, wenn mans kann. Wir hier - könnens nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*

Das ist ein gutes Thema hier,ich hab soeben auf meiner Seite im STUDIVZ eine Nahrricht reinbekommen.Wo sich eine Maike meldete mit der Nummer 0175/1178608 sie würde mich aus dem Internet kennen(sorry bin ich hier im falschen Film).Bin deshalb auf die Internetseite von Media-Service gegangen nach dem von der Nummer 88773 eine Mail kam.Diese sms kostet sie 1,99EUR/SMS zzgl. T-Mobile Transportleistung (0,12EUR/SMS).
In meinen Augen ist das dreiste Abzocke.Vieleicht ist es auch richtig gegen solche leute eine Strafanzeige zu erstatten.

gruß der lange


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*

Laut O2-Kundenhotline die oben genannte Nummer anrufen (04216265200) und den Dienst kündigen!
Evtl. auch gleich diese 1,99€ zurückfordern.

=> Aussagen von der Kundenhotline


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mutter hat ein Problem*

ich hab auch zwei smsen von 88773 bekommen, hab mir dann den letzten tip zu herzen genommen und die nummer angerufen - also die 042162652000 - und wurde sofort gesperrt!!!!

also alle die das selbe problem hatte einfach anrufen und sperren lassen!!!!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Februar 2009)

*Der richtige Weg*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich empfehle eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Die Beschwerde kann per eMail erfolgen, beschreibt den Vorfall und gebtdie betroffenen Nummern an. Wichtig ist, daß Ihr Euere komplette Anschrift angebt, damit Euere Beschwerde bearbeitet wird.

Ich persönlich würde jedem normalen Opfer davon abraten bei Carmunity anzurufen und den SMS-Spammern beim Listen waschen zu helfen. Carmunity ist derartig häufig in Täuschung und Abzocke verwickelt, daß ich nicht mehr an Zufall glauben kann. Carmunity steht zum Beispiel auch im Mittelpunkt unserer Heiratsschwindler-Abzocke.

Nebelwolf


----------



## MRidder (11 November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Weg*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich empfehle eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Die Beschwerde kann per eMail erfolgen, beschreibt den Vorfall und gebtdie betroffenen Nummern an. Wichtig ist, daß Ihr Euere komplette Anschrift angebt, damit Euere Beschwerde bearbeitet wird.
> 
> ...



Sorry, das nützt nicht! Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Bremen einreiche -> Aboabzocker carmunity bezeichnet vodafone und andere mobilfunkprovider als partner - Seite 3 - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## halefans (21 Februar 2012)

Steigerung dieser Beiträge. Seit mehr als einem Jahr werden meinem t-mobil konto von Carmuniti. com GmbH  € 19.96 zuzüglich Mehrwertsteuer abgebucht. (Geschäftskunden Rechnung) Niemals haben wir hier irgend einen Auftrag erteilt und ich wüsste gerne wie ich mich dagegen wehren kann? Aus diesem Carmuniti ist seit September Dimoco GmbH geworden mit den gleichen Abbuchungsvorgängen. Macht es Sinn hier eine Anzeige zu machen. Ich fühle mich ganz schön veräppelt!!!
Kann mir denn jemand helfen. Herzlichen Dank für eine Antwort. ...Das ich so blöd war dies nicht zu prüfen weiß ich wohl selbst.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2012)

halefans schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand helfen. ...Das ich so blöd war dies nicht zu prüfen weiß ich wohl selbst.


Eben! Den Hauptgrund, warum die wöchentlichen Buchungen andauern liegt daran, dass du deine Rechungen nicht hinreichend gecheckt hast. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Starfverfolgungsbehörden, deine zivilen Angelegenheiten zu klären. Eine Diskussion zu dem Thema Anzeige ja oder nein hatten wir >HIER< erst kürzlich.

Lies dich mal hier ein:_ Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter_ und dann kündige wenigstens das laufende Abobei dem Anbieter, damit der Spuk zumindest wieder aufhört! Womöglich hast du sogar schon zwei Abos laufen, da Carmunity nicht Dimoco ist.

http://endkunden-support.carmunity.de/
http://services.dimoco.at/customercare/welcome.do


----------

